
How one man took on Wall Street and won - nmk
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36544970
======
brudgers
A recent discussion of IEX:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11926312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11926312)

------
mnkmnk
The book Flash Boys talks about the entire story.

